# How can I put a filename onto a photo?



## keener (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm a total newbie to the Forum so I apologise if this has been asked before - I did a search which came up blank so I'm risking your scorn and asking anyway!  :nod:

I'm trying to figure out a way of getting the filename onto my photos. I've been using a program called Qimage to embed the filename onto the photo but it's causing the jpeg files to corrupt somehow and CS5 isn't reading them. It basically prints the filename onto the image in a font, position and size that you specify so the text becomes part of the picture. (I know putting the filename onto the photo will cover up a part of the image but I'm fine with that and I've been doing it for years as it's a great way of clarifying the image filename for each of the thousands of proof images I shoot every year. My clients find it easier to place orders and it totally eliminated the confusion over filenames I use to get before I went to digital photography!)

Anyway, I've found out how to create contact sheets in Lightroom (I've been doing mine in CS5 so may or may not continue to do that) and it gives me a way of printing the filename under the image thumbnail but I really want to embed it onto the image if possible. I've searched and investigated all the help topics, export options and menu options I can and have looked for plug-ins too. I've tried Mogrify and PrintEXIF but they don't do what I want so I'm now at a loss so I'm asking you experts out there for any help you can give to help me do this. 

Many thanks in anticipation!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi keener, welcome to the forum!  Don't worry, no scorn here!

LR/Mogrify would have been my first choice - what is it not doing?


----------



## keener (Jun 13, 2011)

There doesn't seem to be an option for putting the filename on to the photo. You can put graphics and the same text on to each photo but not the individual filename.

On second look it's confusing me further as it's asking me to identify the Mogrify application but I can't see any exe files in the unzipped folder/files! I just downloaded the zip file, double clicked to unzip but don't know which file to select as the Mogrify application in the export dialog box! Even more confused now!  :-/


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, no problem!  LR/Mogrify is the way to go, so let's start from the beginning.

Did you find the install instructions ok?  http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify2.php?sec=install  Have you installed ImageMagick to make it work?

And then you want to select the Text Annotations option and press the Add Token button to be able to add the 'Leaf Name' token which will add the filename:


----------



## keener (Jun 14, 2011)

Victoria is indeed a Lightroom Queen!! Thank you so much!!

I did exactly as you listed above and I'm there! I guess, as with anything, it's easy when you know how or when you know who to ask! 

Victoria - you rock!!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL!  Excellent, well done keener.  Stick around and you'll pick up plenty of new tricks.


----------

